

Check Out Facebook's Offices - erinbryce
http://www.themuse.com/companies/facebook

======
skreech
It seems a bit misleading that the article contains no more than two photos of
Facebook's offices, considering the title.

~~~
stevesearer
This is my website, so apologies about the self-promotion, but I think it
provides a lot of information and photos from Facebook's Menlo Park office for
those interested: [http://officesnapshots.com/2013/02/04/facebook-menlo-park-
of...](http://officesnapshots.com/2013/02/04/facebook-menlo-park-office-
design/)

~~~
olig15
This is the page I was expecting to see

------
KMinshew
"The new campus is filled with beloved and familiar-looking restaurants,
shops, banks, barber shops, and bike shares" --> anyone know how they decided
which businesses got to open up shop inside?

------
rajanikanthr
looks nice but not good for doing facebook, HN, Reddit at work with open
monitors :P :D

